# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Came Home With These

## BigBruiserAl

Went to the shop to pick up two baby whites and fell for these two  :Frog Surprise: 

Exuse the poor pics my camera does not pick up their colours very well.

----------


## Skulldroog

Nice looking frogs you have there.

----------


## Jace

*Wow, that last picture is a heartbreaker!  I can see why they came home with you-congrats!!*

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks guys, the shop said they have had them for 4 months and are not very active. I put them in their new home about 1pm and left them in peace, have just put 2 crickets in to see what happens. They lasted 15 secs and the pair of them are bouncing around the tank like a squash ball. I have closed the lights and left them to settle in  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Very cute. Congratulations. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Interesting _Leptopelis_ you have there. I have no idea what species they are however.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

The shop paper work says they are Leptopelis  ulugurensis  but im prob the least experinced member on this forum so cant confirm.

Kind of off topic, one them is a litle chubby and i noticed when food was offered he/she gobbled both crickets up. Something to worry about or will they share if left on their own

Some better pics

----------


## MJI

Nice frogs, Al.

New to the game, and wondering where to source good quality frogs as these look - mind sharing where they were purchased?  Happy to travel reasonable way to go somewhere good.

----------


## Chaya

wow congrats... yes they do look like ulu's especialy when you can see the spots. Keep an eye on their thorats, if one has any sort of bluish tinge it is a male. Your heavier set one is definitely a girl. She will share food but they are very happy to eat 3 crickets each daily.

Congrats! and good luck if you plan to breed them  :Smile:  I am planning to try breed mine if possible as you can see by the photo...they are very cute with their big dinnerplate eyes  :Smile:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Where about you at mate? i got them from in shop in darlington. They have about 10-15 tanks with diff frogs in and they were really helpfull  :Smile:

----------


## Chaya

Actually now that i said that... your first photo is DEFINITELY male! so it appears you have both sexes  :Smile:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> Actually now that i said that... your first photo is DEFINITELY male! so it appears you have both sexes



Ah thats great these are my 1st frogs in 20 years so after there settled and mature ill try. seems to be very little info on these guys compared to say whites or darts. Dont suppose any one knows of a fogger is bad for them in any way is it ( breathing ot otherwise)?

I have one set to go of every 10 min of every hour for  6 hours of the day helps keep my humidity at 60% but they love to sit under it

----------


## Chaya

based on the ones i have, they dont like humidity much higher than 60% and they really enjoy fresh air. Also, they do like to swim at nighttime if they have the option. Mine run around the glass quite often (i have 3 in a 55 gallon so there is plenty of room)

There isnt much information on them.

I did get a very helpful article from one of the members on here that i can email to you if you PM me your email... it has about all the info i can find

There is only 1 recorded breeding in history in captivity (that doesnt mean there arnt others...but its rare lol)

The females and males are more than happy in groups so if you have the ability to get more go for it. The frogs are considered vulnerable by the IUCN because of deforestation in Tanzania  :Smile: 

The calling sounds like a small clack or peep... my male has done it rarely. 

How large are yours right now?

----------


## IgbyKibbits

I love the pictures that you've shared!  Sounds like they were in need of a really good home, and great to hear that they are having such a good time adjusting to their space.  Keep the pics coming!  They are just too cute!

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> I did get a very helpful article from one of the members on here that i can email to you if you PM me your email... it has about all the info i can find
> 
> 
> The calling sounds like a small clack or peep... my male has done it rarely. 
> 
> How large are yours right now?


have sent you a pm  :Smile: 

their about 3-4cm each.

getting a little worried as they have not eaten for days i have put 4 crickets in the glass tub and left them in over night approx 12 hours and no ones eating. The bigger one had 1 cricket on sat night. Are they just stressed with the move or is it the glass bowl you think?

I dont understand they dont hide and even some over for kiss if you put face near the glass

----------


## Chaya

> have sent you a pm 
> 
> their about 3-4cm each.
> 
> getting a little worried as they have not eaten for days i have put 4 crickets in the glass tub and left them in over night approx 12 hours and no ones eating. The bigger one had 1 cricket on sat night. Are they just stressed with the move or is it the glass bowl you think?
> 
> I dont understand they dont hide and even some over for kiss if you put face near the glass


Sounds like they are full grown. The girl may get a little larger.

The first thing i would say is they look like they were fed well in the pet store, so you may have to give them a day or two extra to relax and digest  :Smile: 

I was worried your next post would say they weren't eating x.x

Keep a close eye on them. Lepto's seem to get stressed really easy, based off what I and other Ulu owners have noticed, and can sometimes die from it  :Frog Surprise: . Keep an eye on the crickets and the weight of your two frogs. If the bones in their backs start to stick out too far you may have to hand feed them but use that ONLY as a last resort..and i mean LAST cause it can stress them out more.

My Ulu's had to be hand fed (excluding the male) for about a month... we THINK they are eating because the crickets are disappearing from the bowl...but it could just be that somehow the crickets are getting out. So we are keeping a good eye on them.

The Ulu's are really sociable to me  :Big Grin:  they seem to enjoy attention and as soon as they see you are more than happy to try get your attention  :Smile: 

They are gorgeous frogs... when they stare at you with their huge round eyes, its just amazing. Keep the photos coming when you get more  :Big Grin: 

And here is another care sheet i found 

Tanzanian spotted big eye frog Leptopelis uluguruensis

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks again. What i found odd is i have just come in from work and both Rib "N" Bit (thats right the wife called them rib and bit lol) hurled them selfs to the my side of the tank and give a big blink like "hi dad"??

The store said they were fed on friday so Rib (female) had 1 criket sunday night and Bit (male) has just eaten 1 we think as we are a criket missing

Man i going to get some darts instead less stresss i think  :Frog Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chaya

lol thats what i have been thinking lately! lol

----------


## John Clare

How are they getting on today Al?  I saw you posted over on dendroboard today.  Good luck if you decide to get those leucs.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> How are they getting on today Al?  I saw you posted over on dendroboard today.  Good luck if you decide to get those leucs.



No change in them im sorry to say. they have had live food in there for 48 hrs and im missing 1 cricket so have taken the bowl out for now. very confused they dont hide in the tank they sleep all day in a very quiet room, they seem very interactive when they awake but wont eat  :Frown: 


Off now to buy another 45x45x60 tank for my 2.1 leucs  :Smile:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Some more pics to try cheer me up :Frown: 

Notice their colours on the 1st pic(taken an hour after purchase) with the later ones their coulors look much brighter i took this as a good thing?



What a life this is how they spen their day


Bit love the waterfall


Zoom

----------


## Chaya

they look quite happy. And yes, i have come to discover with ulu's that the brighter colors normaly happen because they are more active and happy  :Smile: . They still look of a good weight so dont fear...

They seem to be quite content in their new house!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks for your support jess. My son runs in every morning now goes right to the tank "hawow oggys".....hope they make it were all getting attached. Got some springtails cultures on order that ill pop in they can snack on them with some luck as well.

----------


## Chaya

awww! boys always love frogs! lol, I hope they turn into a thriving little culture  :Big Grin:  they are gorgeous frogs and are definitely unique! you must keep us updated on them  :Big Grin:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Ok i lowered the temp to 26c day 22c night. Another person who i spoke to was able to breed them in tank and uses 40% humidity. I have moved my fogger into the Dendrobates leucomelas tank and will try to mantain 50%. 

I caught the male(bit) in the cricket bowl just now and i was missing 2 crickets....i found 1 in the tank but no sign of the other cricket, lets hope bit eat it  :Frog Smile: 

Rib(female) has been in the same spot bottom corner of the tank for 24hrs now, just checked on her and she has burried herself in damp *Sphagnum Moss*

----------


## Chaya

the females seem to enjoy burying themselves a little... the hardest thing being, if she lays eggs ever, she will bury them lol. That shall be an interesting event if it ever happens  :Smile: . I hope they do well, they seem quite happy. and i am glad you gave them a good home  :Big Grin:

----------


## IgbyKibbits

Al - 

Keep the updates coming.  I wish you the best of luck with the feeding.  They look like wonderful additions to have to the home - and certainly a great "welcome home dad" addition ; )

----------


## BigBruiserAl

OK guys im panicing here. The female who has not eaten since sat has burried herself in moss for the last 35 odd hours came out and stuck to the glass shes FAT! and inside her in her midsection i can see approx 6 white balls no bigger then say a 6mm BB gun pellet. Looks like shes pregnant then ? or some sort of common froggie diease? I am so not the right person for this after a week of ownership

----------


## Kurt

Put them in a rain chamber and see what happens.

----------


## Chaya

she is probably filled with eggs. Mine didnt eat when i first got her cause she was ffilled with eggs. Never know. try the rain chamber and see if you get something going  :Big Grin:  keep us updated

----------


## ngriffin2009

They are beautiful!

----------


## daziladi

Can't wait to hear how it goes! Good luck with the rain chamber.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Going to have to give the rain chamber idea a miss i have no room for any more tanks and the main tank would be destoyed  :Frown:

----------


## redeemedsoul136

How's Rib and Bit doing?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> How's Rib and Bit doing?


Hi  :Smile: 

very much the same. Think i have had them for 10 days and they do sleep in the same place evey day now so maybe there getting used to  the tank. Still having the feeding problem i think between them they have had 4-5 medium sized gut loaded crickets between them. Not really sure what to do with these two, looking back is was a mistake for a amature like me to get such a fragile tree frogs

----------


## Chaya

i got my first one on impulse too, but she did really well. It was my second grouping that had problems. I still hand feed the buggers and i still love their big bright eyes...  :Big Grin:  Keep enjoying them and dont worry that you arnt prepared, they sound to be doing ok  :Big Grin:  I think ur son would kill you if u tried taking them back lol

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> i got my first one on impulse too, but she did really well. It was my second grouping that had problems. I still hand feed the buggers and i still love their big bright eyes...  Keep enjoying them and dont worry that you arnt prepared, they sound to be doing ok  I think ur son would kill you if u tried taking them back lol



I did all the reasearch on whites and the tank was mature, but the store said "oh there not too diff to white's" hmmm!!
When do you think i should resort to hand feeding? how do you go about it?
Im not giving up on them yet spoke to a uk memeber who has them with no lights and room temp no heat mat, so im changing the bulbs to 15w night time glow and temps are set at 24c day 19 c night. Will see how we do, if anything it will help another person using the search on the frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Chaya

Honestly? I resorted to hand feeding when the frogs were so skinny that they barely moved when i picked them up. At first i thought i was too late but then she jumped out of my hands. The ulu's hipbones are high up on their back and when she slept they were really protruded so i knew i had to do something.

If you do try to forcefeed be careful.

I first tried tweezer feeding with a wriggling cricket and the frogs pretty much said no and shoved it away. So now i have my boyfriend get a bowl of frog safe water and a drivers license (a blockbuster card works if the frog is smaller cause it is thinner but i dont like it for my bigger girl and make sure u rinse the card in the frog water) He cleans his hands with frog safe water (not the bowl of frog safe water) and holds her gently in his hand with his thumb softly on top of her head and then i get the card in my dominant hand (right) and if she isnt crazy skinny a waxworm or cricket in a pair of tweezers or just in my fingertips of the other hand and gently slide the card in her mouth and turn the card slightly so that her mouth is open (sometimes you have to wiggle the card a little cause they will clench their jaw shut! lol)...then just slide the food in and pull the card out. She normally jumps at that point and then swallows happily. And then ends up on the floor...which is why you have the bowl of water! give her a little rinse (if you can use warmish water its better...not hot) Depending on size depends on how much they will eat...and sometimes they try spit it out.

I have recently started trying reptaid at the beginning of the hand-feeding and then wax worms since they are fattier and she needs the food and i normaly dip every third worm in vitamins/calcium. The biggest girl eats about 3-4 waxworms and reptaid and the smaller girl eats 2-3 and reptaid...the boy who is maybe an inch is hard as hell to feed like that...i think he may actually be eating so i leave him alone

Just be sure to be gentle as their eyes are in the top of their head and u can see them inside their mouth.

----------


## Chaya

I will try and get a photo of her tonight, as i believe i need to feed her today...crickets havnt really disappeared...

----------


## Chaya

ok fair warning...phone photos so they arnt great and are probably fuzzy. I tried to get a few photos so you could see from multiple angles... the last photo is my little boy who seems to eat  :Smile: 











And here is my little boy 



Se how big her bones are and how skinny? that is when u know its food time!

----------


## Chaya

oh i missed a photo... this is what happens AFTER you shove a worm in her mouth:



she jumped out of my boyfriends hands and landed on his foot! lol...and that is why you keep a bowl of frog safe water to rinse them lol

----------


## John Clare

She's a lovely frog  :Smile: .

----------


## Chaya

thanks. 

How are your two doing?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Hmm well today i took the lights out to use in the dartfrog tank, so they have had natural light and dark cycle instead of the repti glow 2.0 and 5.0

3 crickets are MIA and i cant find them could it be.......

Also while the mrs  and me watching tv we both looked at each other...did you hear that "A croak from he tank"

Dart set up finished

----------


## Chaya

the dart tank looks great.

The cool thing about ulu's is they almost dont croak...its sorta a click lol...but mine have been clicking a little recently.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

agh cleaned the tank today a bit found 4 live crickets in there so they have not eating as 1st thought... on a slighly sad ote how long before the little guys starve to death?

comeing up to 3 weeks now they must have settled by now!

----------


## Chaya

Al, Take a few photos so we can at least see the weight on them. Also touch their sides slightly to make sure they arnt filled with air/water sometimes that makes them look a little fatter... just keep a good eye on them and if they get too skinny/non active in ur opinion it may be time to feed them  :Smile:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Heres some pics while they were sleeping

----------


## Chaya

they are definitely skinnier than when you first got them. They dont seem too bad yet so keep trying the crickets and keep a close eye on them

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks jess, i moved down to small crickets in case the med were to big for them. I just leave the bowl in he tank now with crickets in just in case  :Frown:

----------


## Chaya

thats what i have been trying recently too... tonight is feeding night for mine again...

I am so sorry your little frogs are doing the same thing. Have you had any parasite testing done on them since you got them?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> thats what i have been trying recently too... tonight is feeding night for mine again...
> 
> I am so sorry your little frogs are doing the same thing. Have you had any parasite testing done on them since you got them?


No finding it hard in the uk to find help on this, plus as they were happy and healthy in the petstore for the 4 months i assume it someting i done

----------


## Musical2one

Those are really pretty frogs, do you know what type they are? I'm sorry they're not feeling well. Have you been using tap water at all with them?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> Those are really pretty frogs, do you know what type they are? I'm sorry they're not feeling well. Have you been using tap water at all with them?


 Leptopelis  ulugurensis, yes have been using tap water that has stood for 48hrs with reptisafe added aswell,The water where i live is claimed to be among the best in the uk. The store had them for 4 months in a smallest exo terre there now in the biggest one, however 3 weeks should have been enough for them to adjust

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Hmm just reading that *Anthurium andraeanum,or Flamingo lily are toxic...do you think that could be the problem. I got because it was in the safe section of frog plants from another website?
*

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Update for those interested, have now tried crickets, locusts and wax worms and these guys are not eating. The pet shop gave me a FREE exo terra that they were housed in the store and told me to put them in see if the feel more secure as my big exo maybe the problem. Great service that, going set the tank up this week and put them in see if we have a change

----------


## Chaya

wow! thats a great petstore! I doubt the anthirium is annoying them, many frog enthusiasts use it. I dont yet i only have pothos, zebra plant and heart leaf in with mine... along with a waterfall. However i hope switching them to the petstore home helps. If not you are getting pretty close to the skinny frog phase. Keep me updated! i want to try help as much as i can and i enjoy hearing from you to know how they are doing...mine are still being handfed weekly  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

Not eating and thinning out, I hate to say it, but its time to see the vet. As nice as it was for the store to give you an Exo-terra, I don't think it will make a bit of difference. There is something medically wrong. Maybe they have an infection or a parasite bloom. Maybe the temperature or the humidity is off target. I don't think tank size has anything to do with it.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> Not eating and thinning out, I hate to say it, but its time to see the vet. As nice as it was for the store to give you an Exo-terra, I don't think it will make a bit of difference. There is something medically wrong. Maybe they have an infection or a parasite bloom. Maybe the temperature or the humidity is off target. I don't think tank size has anything to do with it.


Thanks Kurt i have been talking to pretty much every one i can who owns these frogs and i ticked all the box's with temp, humidity tank furniture etc.
Whats confusing is they love a splash in their water bowl and seem friendly and active they just dont eat. Finding a vet in the UK that will see a frog is going to be a tall order  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

One of our members is a vet in the UK.

----------


## The Frog Keeper

I have 3 of these frogs and my males rarely eat, maybe 1 small/medium locust a week, the female however is very greedy and eats what she can get including the boys left overs! Have you tried putting them in seperate simple quarantine style tanks? (paper towel floor, aquarium backing on the outside, 1 fake branch, 1 fake leaf and a small water dish? Try them in that and put 1 or 2 crickets in and see if they go for them.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks androo but i think we have progress.

So weekly update guys pretty much what androo was saying moved them into a tiny 30x30x45cm tank which they lived in at the petstore, no heatmat, one large bit of monapi wood that goes to the top of tank, used just soil no moss this time, large water bowl. Put a small brom pup and a spider plant off cut to add some green to the tank and they seem so much better in this tank??

They seem to wake up about 2 hours earlier and are still awake when we get up at 7am which was rare before.
Have put 6-7 small dusted crickets in the tank and can only see 2 left

with a bit of luck we onto a winner will report back

----------


## Chaya

wow congrats... if all i need to do is give them a tiny tank then maybe their 55 gallon home is gonna disappear! lol

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> wow congrats... if all i need to do is give them a tiny tank then maybe their 55 gallon home is gonna disappear! lol


Lol i just dont understand it the big tank looked really nice, this tiny tank look soooo boring but hey if its better for them so be it. Lets just hope they do eat. One thing i did notice is when the small male was on the top of the glass he peed all over the wood...frogs dont mark their tanks do they?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Normal update  :Wink: 

Heres some pics of their new home, no where near as nice as the big tank but i can see if there is food in the tank i guess. I have put 10 dusted crickets in this week along with a tub of springtails and cant see any crickets left plus rib looks like shes put on weight?

One thing i noticed she digs the soil up lays on the clay balls and covers herself with soil like a blanket, thought she had got out the tank at one stage as i couldt see her lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## froggiez

how cute!

----------


## Chaya

Glad to hear a good update! i hope everything continues to go well! makes me think that maybe my two will need to be moved into a smaller home...maybe a 55 gallon is too big for 3... i never thought an enclosure could be too big lol

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> Glad to hear a good update! i hope everything continues to go well! makes me think that maybe my two will need to be moved into a smaller home...maybe a 55 gallon is too big for 3... i never thought an enclosure could be too big lol



Thanks jes, checked on the male today and he defo putting weight on as well, they seem to like hunting their food instead of using the bowl

----------


## IgbyKibbits

Great to hear the update!!!  So glad that the change in the setup seems to be working, and I hope that you have continued good news to come!

----------


## BigBruiserAl

I think i have a bad update...will update in a bit  :Frown:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

yep *R.I.P.* rib

I have no idea what happened, They just started eating...feel really guilty i am a prime example of dont buy pets on impulse!  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## Chaya

oh no! Was rib the bigger or smaller (i.e girl or boy) Thats so sad! I'm so sorry. Was he just sleeping in the usual position and dead? I am so sorry for your little froggie loss!

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Rib was the bigger female. I found her in a corner just outside the waterbowl. she never used to sit there which made me look at her closer.

----------


## charlamanda

They are soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! As far as knowledge and experience go, not to worry, I am sure I am at the very bottom of the food chain in this forum, but thanks to all these wonderful knowledgable peps you'll learn fast and get all the info you need for happy healthly frogs : ).  Good Luck and congrads on your new babies.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> They are soooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! As far as knowledge and experience go, not to worry, I am sure I am at the very bottom of the food chain in this forum, but thanks to all these wonderful knowledgable peps you'll learn fast and get all the info you need for happy healthly frogs : ).  Good Luck and congrads on your new babies.


 :Confused:  You know she died right?

----------


## charlamanda

Oh no....I am so sorry.  I didn't finish reading through when I got to the end and read what happened.  I've had 2 very very small Gray Tree froglets that haven't been doing well..Tiny and Baby.  Tiny died a few days ago and Baby is barely holding on. I can understand how upsetting it is trying to help them and not having the knowledge and experience to help. I kept Tiny for a few days in a small container to make sure he/she was dead.  When I found Baby in a bucket of water he/she was floating and no movement or other signs of life, but when I finally scooped it up he/she was alive and it's been a rollercoaster ride since.

----------


## charlamanda

How's Bit doing?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> How's Bit doing?


hes still asleep, i really hope frogs cant die of a broken heart....my 3 year old just asked daddy where is froggie gone...um err  :Frown:

----------


## Chaya

thats gonna be a hard convo with your 3 year old... So far mine are holding on. I havnt hand fed them in about 3 weeks but i am putting crickets in their cage...and they do seem to move around at night... problem is the way ulu's sleep its sometimes hard to see if they are really skinny...i think today i might take a look.

I dont know if they can die of a broken heart...i know my bb toad did... one died and then the other refused to eat  :Frown:  that was sad...

Crossing my fingers for your other little one.

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Thanks jess, im womdering if to put him in a spare plastic tank with just some paper towel so can keep on eye on him just in case the tank is infected or just leave him be

----------


## Chaya

dont know. That may stress him out... especially if all the sides are clear and he doesnt feel safe/have trees/hiding spots... i wish someone would put in their 5 cents too as i am somewhat of a new frog keeper too... this variety is definitely not easy!

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> dont know. That may stress him out... especially if all the sides are clear and he doesnt feel safe/have trees/hiding spots... i wish someone would put in their 5 cents too as i am somewhat of a new frog keeper too... this variety is definitely not easy!


Indeed if pople are reading this for reasearch these are not beginer friendly IMHO. I have  another 2 tanks of dart frogs and they are a joy to look after

----------


## Chaya

go figure a dart is easier than these! these were my third specieas (after bb toads and green tree frogs lol) definitely not easy... beautiful and their eyes are magnificent... but hard lol

----------


## Viv

> dont know. That may stress him out... especially if all the sides are clear and he doesnt feel safe/have trees/hiding spots... i wish someone would put in their 5 cents too as i am somewhat of a new frog keeper too... this variety is definitely not easy!


 some frogs like to have the sides of their tank covered so they feel more secure. you could try to tape black paper to the outside of the tank on three of the sides. i hope this helps

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> some frogs like to have the sides of their tank covered so they feel more secure. you could try to tape black paper to the outside of the tank on three of the sides. i hope this helps


Thanks was already done  :Smile:   but you are right it creates a secure enviroment feeling for them

----------


## Chaya

hows it going Al? is your boy still ok?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> hows it going Al? is your boy still ok?


Not bad thanks jes, yeah hes ok told him oggie went back home he seemed ok with that, he still pretty young so a quick wave of a choclate bar and all was well for him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just trying to find someone to take bit off me and care for him. he eats 1 cricket a week if im lucky and i cant keep buying a whole box only to use 3 or 4  :Frown:

----------


## charlamanda

I am so sorry for both of you. I hope your babies are going to be ok.  I don't know anything about these frogs, but I wish I did so I could help :Frown: .  Baby actually perked up after Tiny died, go figure, maybe he/she wanted to be alone.  He/she actually is looking thinner again(Baby is smaller than my pincky nail and 1/2 the width), but is much more active and alert, but not eating much at all either..Don't these frogs understand how much we care and are trying to help!! If they knew iam sure they would feel much better. I am really pulling for you guys ( al & Jess) and hope everything works out for the best :Smile: .

----------


## Chaya

thanks Charlamanda  :Smile: .

Al if i lived anywhere near you i would come get him and keep him with my three... i must have fixed something as the past few days my little boy has been clicking! I am still keeping a close eye on mine but i have stopped the forcefeeding...if they pass then it should be on their own accord not me forcing them to live. I hope your frog starts eating more  :Smile:

----------


## charlamanda

I've been giving this some thought... I cut out beautiful landscape pics from a calender and taped them to Baby's tank leaving only a small section open, I then put him in my window so he has the effect of being outside.  But the most important thing I did that seemed to make the most difference is...I added lots of fruit flies to his tank and have completely left him alone, I check on him/her all the time, but I don't let Baby see me and I don't touch or disturb him/her or the tank.  This seemed to be the turning point in his/her recovery.  Baby has been more active and alert and eats whenever, because the Babes is not actively hunting I have lots of fruit flies in the tank with him and add more as needed, so when he/she is sitting there he/she gobbles them up as they pass by. Maybe they need to be left alone except to eat, to reduce stress, we have a tendency, I do anyway, to fuss more over a pet thats ill and inadvertantly add more stress with the added attention. Just a thought and it really seemed to make a big difference with my itsy bitsy gray tree froglet. Hope this helps.

----------


## Chaya

yeah o am leaving my big eyes alone as much as possible too

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Hmm never thought of adding FF as food, will put 20 or so in tonight see what happens, i have looked in and there a dead cricket in there but it covered in springtails theres 1,000 of them wonder id hes been picking at them as well

----------


## Chaya

they might be a little small for ulu's lol...i used to feed them to my bb toads... you could try getting the roaches that everyone seems to like using

----------


## charlamanda

How is Bit, Al?  Jess how's your guy doing?  I keep checking this thread to see if everything is OK.
I have an update about Baby, I had to clean the tank because all the FF were dead, anyway Baby has grown longer only giving the appearance of being thinner, thank god. While I cleaned the tank I put him/her on a potted plant on the deck, if it's nice out(it was close to 80'), and Baby climbed the plant hopped on the edge of the pot and then jumped out onto a nearby vine and was climbing up. He/she is so much more active and after cleaning his/her tank and adding more FF began to hunt them. Baby used to slump over and nod off 24hrs a day and I'd  have to nudge him/her to wake up to just to eat. Something finally worked or ,I think, by leaving him/her alone got used to the tank and new surroundings. I haven't had Baby for very long, I took him/her in around August 25th, give or take a day. At first Baby stayed dark green-black and only recently has been a nice light green. I hope this means he's going to be ok.
Hope all is getting better with you,too.

----------


## Chaya

I am still uneventful...still crossing my fingers that they are eating...but the boy seems to call almost nightly now...which is weird since its cooling down a little. The bigger girl is somewhat active at night...not too sure about the other girl. My fiancee decided to switch the light from a red to a black...because it looks cool lol... we shall see... i accidently forgot to turn their daytime lights on today so they are having a solar eclipse! opps!

But mine seem ok now...

Glad to hear your little froggie is doing better!

How are yours doing Al? havnt heard from you lately

----------


## charlamanda

> I am still uneventful...still crossing my fingers that they are eating...but the boy seems to call almost nightly now...which is weird since its cooling down a little. The bigger girl is somewhat active at night...not too sure about the other girl. My fiancee decided to switch the light from a red to a black...because it looks cool lol... we shall see... i accidently forgot to turn their daytime lights on today so they are having a solar eclipse! opps!
> 
> But mine seem ok now...
> 
> Glad to hear your little froggie is doing better!
> 
> How are yours doing Al? havnt heard from you lately


Chaya,
Do they glow with the black light?? I know some frogs , bugs ,etc. do. Have you ever seen a scorpion in a black light? It's wild!
Yeah Al, How's your boy doing??

----------


## Chaya

nah they dont really glow...their yellow spots are a little brighter tho  :Smile:

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Hi sorry for non reply been in hospital myself, but fit and well again. well bit just seems to be hnaging in there no worse but no better, not sure what else to try really

----------


## charlamanda

Might be out of your hands at this point. You've done all you can and it may up to Bit now to get better.  I truely hope he gets better.
How are you doing? I hope your doing well and stay that way after your hopital stay. You have to be healthy to care for both your boys :Smile: .
I'm on disability now for 6 years, I hate it, I have good days and bad. Some days it's difficult to care for my pets and I feel so guilty, but I see multiple Dr's on a regular basis and take about 25 pills a day, it helps to, at the very least, keep my out of the hospital. 
Keep us posted!

----------


## BigBruiserAl

Oh im fine 4 different virus hit me all on the same day...which doc said was rare but took the wind out of me...be fighting fight in a day or so. Froggie wise yeah like jes said if their time is up its up, ill let them go in peace. I must say i have 7 other frogs and they are no bother at all....these 2 tree's are/were very difficult but wonder why

----------


## charlamanda

> Oh im fine 4 different virus hit me all on the same day...which doc said was rare but took the wind out of me...be fighting fight in a day or so. Froggie wise yeah like jes said if their time is up its up, ill let them go in peace. I must say i have 7 other frogs and they are no bother at all....these 2 tree's are/were very difficult but wonder why


I've kept fish for many years and most have been fairly easy to keep, but I've always had problems with Angel fish, which I just adore.
Some pets are so delicate and need their environment to be just right or they become stressed, sick and die.  Every time I changed the water or cleaned the tank one or more of the Angel fish would die, so I finally stopped and only would clean or change a very small amount so not to stress them.  Where as the other fish could survive anything, possibly even a nuclear war!!LOL
I am assuming, from what I've been reading from other owners of these frogs, that this is similar to my Angel fish problem.  They seem to require very specific needs and do not cope with stress well and just seem to be very delicate creatures.  
I think you'll need to be very aware how Bit is doing, what stresses him and what he likes and as you get to know him better you'll know how best to care for him.  Sometimes, unfortunately, it's trial and error.
I am really hoping Bit will thrive and the longer he hangs in there the better the chances he will.
Keep us posted!

----------


## charlamanda

I am glad your feeling better, bad luck getting all those virus's at the same time, you should play the lottery!!

----------


## Chaya

well i am excited and worried at the same time.... my bigger female is FINALLY hunting... i watched her fall off the leaf last night a grab a cricket... then she saw me and glared and went away....bad froggie... the little girl is scaring me... she must be eating something but she is so lethargic and the little boy...until you spray him...seems dead to the world... but when he wakes up its all good .... this species still scares the **** outta me

Al? are you starting to try just throwing a few crickets in and crossing ur fingers?

----------


## BigBruiserAl

> well i am excited and worried at the same time.... my bigger female is FINALLY hunting... i watched her fall off the leaf last night a grab a cricket... then she saw me and glared and went away....bad froggie... the little girl is scaring me... she must be eating something but she is so lethargic and the little boy...until you spray him...seems dead to the world... but when he wakes up its all good .... this species still scares the **** outta me
> 
> Al? are you starting to try just throwing a few crickets in and crossing ur fingers?


Yeah i had more success just thowing them in. I dusted the crickets and just threw them in. Bit seems to like to hunt rather then sit on a bowl edge. Soon as the cricket stops and stands still he just lets go from above and GULP....done for the week lol

----------


## charlamanda

> Yeah i had more success just thowing them in. I dusted the crickets and just threw them in. Bit seems to like to hunt rather then sit on a bowl edge. Soon as the cricket stops and stands still he just lets go from above and GULP....done for the week lol


Glad to hear Bit is eating and hunting is even better!

Cheri, I am happy your big female is doing well, but I know how scary that sleeping thing is. Baby would sleep endlessly and just slump over, it was making me neurotic!!! I would nudge him/her to wake up just to eat a few ff and then...slump over and nod off again(pic 4 when baby was really small, thin and sleeping). I really thought Baby was dead so many times and never expected him/her to actually survive and get better.
It was during this time I was constantly putting drops of the pedialyte/water soluting on him/her with a syringe dropper w/out the needle. 
Finally, I just put the ff in the tank and left him/her alone this is when the turn-a-round happened, thank god!
Hope they all get better and I don't envy owners of these Ulu's, I would be a basket case!
The last few days it's been very warm and I've had Baby and Baby's new, deformed right leg , friend out on the deck on the potted tree. They both seem to love it and climb and jump then snuggle into a nice spot for several hours. :Frog Smile: Here are new pics of Baby(pic 2 & 3) and friend(1st) we are debating on a name, Mr. Hoppy, Hoppy, hop-a-long, peg leg...any suggestions?

----------

